
Emergent Gravity and the Dark Universe - huskyr
https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.02269
======
snksnk
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSYXt3Xu3xI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSYXt3Xu3xI)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iigNHgUGjYA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iigNHgUGjYA)

Here are two lectures on this. Very interesting, although far beyond what I
can grasp.

